# currently own a pt809c by taurus. looking for a second choice carry



## thatoneguy (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi all. as title says i own the pt 809c. I love it. the gun fits my hand, I had one fail to chamber in over 1k rounds, and 0 fails to fire. but Im looking into purchasing a second carry gun. As 9mm is hard to come by in my area (i think everyone is buying it right before i walk in the door.) my first thought was grabbing the 40 s&w in the same model. also I work in a retail store and my shift ends at around midnight in a poorly lit parking lot. my pay isn't great so my budget is $400 ish.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes another handgun is ideal, but sounds like you already have confidence in the 809c and love it..if the reliability is there stick with the 809c as your carry gun.
I would try another make instead of taurus in my opinion for a second handgun.I have nothing against taurus. I went to the store years ago to purchase a taurus pro millenium and when I handled the gun it did not feel like good quality to me. I really have no experience at all with Taurus. That was just an initial quick evaluation with out much credibility. There are plenty of options in your price range.
*Check back later and i'm sure there will be some hangun recommendations for you to check out*. good luck


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Try to find a gun store that has a range and rents handguns, find the one that fits both you and your budget, a quality used gun that has been checked over might also be a good choice.


----------



## thatoneguy (Dec 28, 2012)

thank you for your posts


----------

